# 52310



## JulieK (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is my question:  Can procedure code 52310 be billed post-operatively on day two after procedure codes 52332, 52320, 52353?  Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes it can.  Those procedures do not have a global period.


----------



## JulieK (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

